# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  :.*.: قصتي أنآااا :.*.:

## آلجوري

أكتب لك ما لا تستحق... فلا تلمني لو قصوت عليك 
عذري لكتابه ما سأقوله ... لا أعرفه 
أتمنى من الله أ ن يأتي يوما لأعرفه ُ... فيزول ذنبي وندمي ... وأزداد فخراً وثقةً بما كتبت ...
لكم رجوت قلمي مراراً قبل البدء بالكتابه أن يعينني على ما نويت ...
أن يوقف تدافع حبره عند أصعب الكلمات عليك ... واقسى اللحظات ... وأعمق الجروح
لأنقل لك مضمون رسالتي بألطف صوره ...
فرد علي قلبي يعاتبني ... ما لطيفُكِ إلا وقد جاد بحرارةٍ ضاق علي حملُها ... 
وغدوت بفعلتِكِ هذه .. قلباً لا يحمل أي خصالٍ للقلوب 
حرارةٌ تكفي لحرق أرض مساحتها لا نهائية كاملة ...
ينطلق لهبه لسابع سماء ... ولا يعمر وراءه إلا كل شئ أسود ...
وليختلط سواد المصاب هذا ببعض الذرات الخضراء من جديد ...
سيحتاج لجيل بعد جيل بعده أجيال ... هذا بمقياس روحي...روحي أنا وحدي ... لا المنطق 
فأنا لا أناقش المنطق هنا ... لطالما كان ظالم ... وأنا قد جُرحت من الظالمين ..
ولا أناقش الواقع ... فلطالما كان المُعتدي علي ... وأنا لا أحب المعتدين ...
..
..
..
..
..

----------


## آلجوري

قصتي أنا ... قصتي معك ... قصة طفلة تقلدت البراءة لآخر لحظة ... 
أرادت أن تطير ... أن ترقص
أرادت أن تغني كباقي الأطفال ... أن يسفق لها كل من أحبها وأحبتهم ...
كانت هذه فقط أحلى أمانيها ... لم تطلب الكثير 
..
..
..
..
..
ماهرةٌ جدا برسم القلوب المتوهجة لغيرها ... على ورق كراستها الأبيض 
وما ان تحدد قلب العشاق حتى ينساب من وسطه سهم الهوى بقلمها الذهبي ...
وتختمُ رسمتها بنقش أحرف المتحابين وصورهم على طرفي السهم ...
الغريب ... أنها كانت دائما سعيدة
مع أنها لم تنقش يوما حرفاً واحداً يخصها ...
أو حتى توقيعاً يخبر أنها صاحبة هذا الفن الجميل 
تكتفي دائما بإسعاد الاخرين ... ومع ذلك كانت هي الأسعد ...
..
..
..
..
..

----------


## رعدالعرسان

ابدعتي جوري تقبلي مروري

----------


## آلجوري

لا أتذكر أيام هذه الطفلة ... إلا وكانت مبتسمة 
من صلتي الوثيقة بها ... علمت أن ضحكتها المستمرة ليست نابعة من سعادة تغمر ذاتها فحسب ...
بل من أجل أن تكرم وتمتع من حولها بابتسامة الأطفال ... التي كانت تشرق على محياها دائما ...
وما أدراكم ما سحر جمال هذا النوع من الإبتسامات ووقعه على روح البشر ...
إلا إن كانت روحكم من الأرواح التي عرفت الجمال ... وتعلمت تذوق الرفيع منه 
أرادت أن تحرك كل شئ جميل ... ليغدوا كونها جميلا كجمال هذه الضحكة...ولها ما أرادت 
..
..
..
..
..
وفوق ما توقعت ... حركت أجمل الأشياء ... وشدت إليها أروع القلوب ... وأبهى الطلات ... وأصدق الأرواح 
اقترب من الطفلة بحنان ... وبادر بالسؤال ...
من أنتِ؟؟؟ .. تأخرتِ!!!... أين كنتِ؟؟؟
فابتسمت ... أنا هنا ..
ورد عليها بابتسامة أجمل ...
فاكتمل الجمال يومها ....
..
..
..
..
..

----------


## آلجوري

زارت معه كل أبواب الفرح في هذا العـــالم ...
لم يبخل عليها بشئ ...
علمها تحقيق أمانيها ...
تدربت على الغناء ... حتى أجادته على يديه ببراعه ...
أرادت أن تغني لون عشقها أمام كل الدنيا ...
أرادت أن تحصل على رسمتها الخاصة ...
على قلبها الخاص ...وحرفها الخاص ... لها وحدها ... دون غيرها 
..
..
..
..
.. 
رسمت أجمل القلوب ...
حرصت هذه المرة بكل حواسها وسخرت كل طاقاتها على روعة الصورة ..
أرادت أن تُشعر العالم أن ما تفعله هذه المرة ليس رسما ... بل هو أعمق من الحقيقة 
كانت تحرك يدها فوق بياض الورق بسعادة ولطف وعناية ...
أرادت للصورة أن تكتمل ...
أن تخرج بأبهى حللها ...
لكن القدر كان يدبر غير ذلك ...
..
..
..
..
.. 
سُرق القلم الذهبي ...
كان في العالم من أراد إرادة قدرها وحرص على تحقيقه ...
إما أن يأخذ الصورة ... وإما... لا تكتمل 
فلم تكتمل الصورة ...
أثارها الخوف ... ارتجفت .. وأجهشت بالبكاء ...
وصرخت ...
أرجوكِ ليس اليوم ..
ليس عند هذه الصورة 
أرجوك ... أكمل فقط هذه الصورة ...
لم يكترث أحد ...
ولم يُكتب حرفكَ أمام حرفِها ... 
يااالسذاجة الأطفال ... وعبثهم ...
..
..
..
..
..

----------


## آلجوري

لذلك قررت أن نتحدث حديث الكبار ...
أن نضع النهاية للمعزوفة التي تدربت على غنائها ... ولم تجد أيدٍ سعدت لأجلها ... فأجادت التسفيق لها !!!
أنا لست طفلة ... وحديثي الأن ليس حديث ملاك برئ ...
لذلك .. يا من أكتب لك رسالتي ...
أنا أستحق أفضل منك وأفضل من هذا اللحن بكثير ...
أستحق من هو لي وحدي فقط ... فلم أعتد المشاركة 
لذلك قررت أن أنسحب بهدوووء ... فما عاد لي رغبة في الغناء 
لا أعلم ما ذنبك ..فسامحني 
ولا أعلم ما ذنبي أنا ... ولن أسامح نفسي 
..
..
..
..
..
إلى من علمني فن استحضار الأرواح السعيدة بنظرةٍ من عينيه 
أقول لك ...
لن أشتاق ...... إلا كثيراً
ولن أندم ...... إلا دائماً
لكني لا أحب المواجهات ... وامتلاك ما اشتهاه غيري 
وإن كان بكل حواسه يناديني 

باختصار .. كانت طفلة طيبة ... طيبة جداً
وانا أقول لك الأن ... طيبة إلى حد السذاجه  
كن الأسعد دائما ... فقد رزقت بابتسامة مميزة 
..
..
..
..
.. 

وداعـــــــــــــــا 
..
..
..
..
..
جوري 
31-7-2009
1:50 بعد منتصف الليل

----------


## آلجوري

:.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.: :.*.:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
هذا هو قانون الرسم .. يوهمنا ان بمتناول يدينا تجسيد الاحلام على ورق الامل .. ولكن للصورة دائما قوانين نجهلها 

كلمات عميقة .. معانٍ راقية 

استمتعت حقاً بالسفر في اروقة زمانها 

شكراً لكِ جوري 
[/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 
 :Eh S(15):

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> هذا هو قانون الرسم .. يوهمنا ان بمتناول يدينا تجسيد الاحلام على ورق الامل .. ولكن للصورة دائما قوانين نجهلها 
> 
> كلمات عميقة .. معانٍ راقية 
> 
> استمتعت حقاً بالسفر في اروقة زمانها 
> 
> شكراً لكِ جوري 
> [/align]


 
ويا لي قصاوة هذا القانون 
بداخلي ألم ... يعاتب كل القلوب التي رسمتها يوما ... 
كنت أجيد الرسم باحتراف ... فأكشف لذاتي ما تجهل  دون خوف..
كنت على استعداد لصنع المعجزات ...
سرقت أقلامي 
كسروا ورقي ... حتى خفت بياضه ...
محمد ... من قواعد الانسانيه ... جزات المعروف معروف ...
إن أرادوا مثله أو أفضل منه 
فبأي الدساتير ... يجازى صاحب الفضائل بالموت ؟؟!!

أنا من أشكرك على دعمك و عطر كلماتك ... شكرا

----------


## آلجوري

> ابدعتي جوري تقبلي مروري


 
شكرا لك ...

----------


## آلجوري

> 


 
أهلا بزهرة المطر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لذلك قررت أن نتحدث حديث الكبار ...
> أن نضع النهاية للمعزوفة التي تدربت على غنائها ... ولم تجد أيدٍ سعدت لأجلها ... فأجادت التسفيق لها !!!
> أنا لست طفلة ... وحديثي الأن ليس حديث ملاك برئ ...
> لذلك .. يا من أكتب لك رسالتي ...
> أنا أستحق أفضل منك وأفضل من هذا اللحن بكثير ...
> أستحق من هو لي وحدي فقط ... فلم أعتد المشاركة 
> لذلك قررت أن أنسحب بهدوووء ... فما عاد لي رغبة في الغناء 
> لا أعلم ما ذنبك ..فسامحني 
> ولا أعلم ما ذنبي أنا ... ولن أسامح نفسي 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بدل ما اقتبس عدلت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center][align=center]جوري  كلمات رائعة  جدا وعميقة تعبر تمنح الامل رغم الكلمات المؤثرة الحزينة 
ابدعتي شكرا لكي [/align]

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(2): حلو :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو جوري :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> بدل ما اقتبس عدلت


العفو مهــــــا ..

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center][align=center]جوري كلمات رائعة جدا وعميقة تعبر تمنح الامل رغم الكلمات المؤثرة الحزينة [/align][align=center]
> ابدعتي شكرا لكي [/align]
> 
> [/align]


 
أسعدتني كلماتك يا نقاء الروح ...

----------


## آلجوري

> حلو


 
أهلا بأحمد ..

----------


## آلجوري

> يسلموووو جوري


الله يسلمك ياأبو عودة ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
ذنبنا أننا ما زلنا نتحلى بطيبة الاطفال


ابدعتِ جوري...

لكِ من ي اعجابي بقلمكِ الرائع...
[/align]

----------


## mosa

ابتسامة مميزة

ان شاء دايما على طول تظلك مبتسمه

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> ذنبنا أننا ما زلنا نتحلى بطيبة الاطفال
> 
> 
> ابدعتِ جوري...
> 
> لكِ من ي اعجابي بقلمكِ الرائع...
> [/align]


 
أريدك أن تدرك ... ليس كل من باع قلبه .. أراد البيع 

للصورة زوايا كثيرة ... بعضها ظاهر ..  والآخر يصعب علينا إدراكه 

شكرا لقدومك الرائع خالد  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> ابتسامة مميزة
> 
> ان شاء دايما على طول تظلك مبتسمه


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

شكرا لك ا أخي 

أسعدني مرورك بين كلماتي  ... دمت بخير

----------


## اجمل حب

ما اجمله من كلام
 يسلموا جوري

----------


## غسان

_لا ادري بأي صيغةٍ ارد .. سذاجة الاطفال .. ام تعقل الكبار .. فأنت ما زالت حتى الان حائرة بينهما .._ 

_كم جميل ان نرسم طريق السعادة لغيرنا .. وكم هو صعب ان نعجز عن فعل ذلك لانفسنا ..._ 

_لكن هي الحياه .. لكل منا نصيبه .. فلا تتعجلي كثيرا ..._ 

_لا يكون الحل بالوداع .. ولا بالتشارك .. دائما هناك حلول ... حلول ترسمها قلوبنا وتختلقها ارواحنا ... فالوداع يعني الموت .._ 

_ابدعت جوري .. شكرا .._

----------


## آلجوري

> ما اجمله من كلام
> يسلموا جوري


 
سعدت لأنه أعجبك  :Smile: .. شكرا الك  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> _لا ادري بأي صيغةٍ ارد .. سذاجة الاطفال .. ام تعقل الكبار .. فأنت ما زالت حتى الان حائرة بينهما .._ 
> 
> 
> _كم جميل ان نرسم طريق السعادة لغيرنا .. وكم هو صعب ان نعجز عن فعل ذلك لانفسنا ..._ 
> 
> _لكن هي الحياه .. لكل منا نصيبه .. فلا تتعجلي كثيرا ..._ 
> 
> _لا يكون الحل بالوداع .. ولا بالتشارك .. دائما هناك حلول ... حلول ترسمها قلوبنا وتختلقها ارواحنا ... فالوداع يعني الموت .._ 
> 
> ...







بأي صيغة اخترت الرد ... فقد سعدت به ... لن أتعجل ... سأنتظر رسم قلبي و توجيه أرواحنا ..
فقبل كل شئ .. هدفي ليس الموت 

كلماتك تجدد الآمال وتزيد فرص الفرح ... فشكرا لقدومك غسان  :Smile:

----------


## العراب89

يسلموووووووووووووووووو :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> يسلموووووووووووووووووو


الله يسعدك كمان وكمان  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
http://www.6rby.com/index.php?action=listen&id=1482
[/align]
[align=center] 
أستغرب اختلاف طعم الكلمات مع الأياااام ... فعلا ...غريبة هذه الحيااااااة ... عودتنا دائما أن نعيش قصة أمس وحاضر ... وكيف كنا وكيف أصبحنا ... ونرهق أرواحنا باحصاء المفارقات والمقارنات بين ما كان و صار ...

تلك الأغنية ... بودي أن أصف لكم كم كان طعمها حلوا ... لكني نسيت ... أو ... -بصدق-أحاول أن لا أتذكر  

كنت أعشقها وأعشق سماعها ... أنصت إليها بطريقة غريبة كمن ينصت إلى ................ أيضا لا أتذكر !!!

كل ما أذكره أني أحسست بها كثيــــرا ... وربما أكثر من الكثير بكثير حتى ضعت بين حقائق الأمور وسرابها ... 

لكن ومع ذلك لم أحاسب  نفسي يوما فقد كانت سعيدة ... نعم أذكر ذلك جيدا ... كنت سعيــــــدة جدااااا !!!


اليوم تذكرتها وتلمست ذكراها  ... وكل عام وذكراها لا ترى الخير أبدا بإذن ربي ....




 عدت  لأضعها هنا على رفوف قصتي أنآآآ  علها تبلى  وتتكدس عليها ذرات تراب الزمن فأنسى معالمها وأيامها ... 

لا لأنقش قصة أجمل ..أو  لأنسخ سطور ومعالم قصة جديده لي أنآآآ ... لا ...فقد اكتفيــــــــــت  ... وما عاد قلبي يهوى سرد القصص ... 
حتى أنني _ولا أخفيكم_ بات ينتابني القلق  بأن أكون قد جنيت عليه فصار قلبا من أهم صفاته أنه عديم الروح ... فاقد لقدرة التلذذ بالجمال من جديد ... ويصعب عليه أو أنه  يـعجز حتى عن الاحساس  بنسمات روح قلب نبيل ترفرف حوله الآن ... وتخاطبه بكل لغات الجمال... تحاول أخذه إلى جنة في الدنيا لم يرى أحد مكانها من قبل ... لكني أستغرب لم مازال يرفض أي بياض يمد إليه ليرى النور ... وكأنه هوى سجن الوحدة واستمتع بعتمته !!! ونسي أنه قلب ... ولم يكن يوما أي قلب .....!!!

هو يعلم أن ما غاب قد فات ومات ... ويعلم أيضا ان عادت روحه للحياة  فستجد بانتظارها اجمل القصص  وأروع مما مضى بكثير 

لكن 

كل مايريده الأن  أن يصبح بالنسيان حراً ... 


فقط
[/align]

----------


## ناره

{ أمامنا عهـــد طويـــل،
ذاك ما كنت تردده لي دائما، ولكنني لا أرى سوى طريــــق يأخذني إلى المصير.
كان تعبيرك قوياً، كان كلامك يحرك كل سكون فيني،
لم أتخيل يوما بان أرى طريــق يمّهد لي إلى مصير مجهول بسببك.
ذبلت كل عواطفي، طارت كل الواني، بت لا اعرف معنى للحياة.
كيف وكنت الوحيد الذي أرى فيه كل شي جميل!

واليوم وبعد آن رحلت،
أضحت دموعي رفيقتي، وسكنت جروحي داخلي.
غرقت في بحور حزني، ولامست يداي خشونة البعاد.
ألا يكفيك ذالك؟ وماذا بعد؟
قبلت كل ابيض في وجودي إلى اسود قاتم.
دفء المــشاعر التي كنت احتضنها أصبحت ثلوج كاسره في قلبي.

نعم! هذا ما خلفته لي ولم ألقى سواه،
الألم، الجروح و التعاسة.
كم حلمت بأن أكون إلى جانبك مدى الحياة.
وكم رغبت بأن أكون أول شخص تراه عندما تبكي.
وكم هي سعادتي عندما تلملمني في حضنك لأستعيد منها حياتي من جديد.
وكم تمنيت أن أصبح كل صباح وأناظر عيونك وألتمس نبضاتك.

ها قد فات الأوان الآن.
ولم يبقى سوى كلمات محطمه
تنتظر منك الكثير لتغفر خطاياك التي لطالما كسوتها. 



ناررررررررررررررررررره

----------

